# April 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner FishingCop



## Jim (Apr 4, 2013)

This contest starts today and ends April 11, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in March 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner will receive a TinBoats custom made and branded TinBoats.net 3/8 ounce Spinnerbait. There are only an elite few of you that have one or have ever seen one, now is your chance to join this elite secret crew. :LOL2: 

You cant buy these bad boys, no amount of money will get you one. Here is your chance to own a super duper limited edition spinnerbait.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 4, 2013)

IN! #1 will win one day!


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 4, 2013)

IN If I win, I will frame it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 4, 2013)

In!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 4, 2013)

In please!


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooooooo shiny...........IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 4, 2013)

IN !


----------



## wihil (Apr 4, 2013)

Gotta have Tinboats lures! IN!!


----------



## lswoody (Apr 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Apr 4, 2013)

:twisted: IN. Looks really cool!!!! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 4, 2013)

in


----------



## vahunter (Apr 4, 2013)

In! Thanks


----------



## panFried (Apr 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 5, 2013)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## hueydr (Apr 5, 2013)

IN.


----------



## pauldanielm (Apr 5, 2013)

I am in!!!


----------



## Angus (Apr 5, 2013)

In!!!


----------



## Kochy (Apr 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 5, 2013)

Sure, IN


----------



## simbelle (Apr 5, 2013)

In, but do reply's count as post or do I actually have to have an original thought and not just a smart alec response? :?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 5, 2013)

IN cool spinnerbait Almost to nice to use


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 7, 2013)

In this one


----------



## redbug (Apr 7, 2013)

i n


----------



## DuckChaser (Apr 8, 2013)

IN!


----------



## 2sac (Apr 9, 2013)

in


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2013)

Random.org picked number 11. That makes this months winner FishingCop! Congrats sir!


----------



## vahunter (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats fishcop!


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2013)

FishingCop sent me a PM letting me know he still had the one I gave him when we met at the TinBoats gathering at Dale Hollow a few years back. He asked me to pick someone else. I ran the numbers through Random.org and number 2 was picked.

So This Gift from FishingCop goes to Hangeye! 

Thanks FishingCop! :USA1: 

Congrats Hangeye, welcome to the Elite secret crew of TinBoaters. :LOL2:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good job =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good Stuff :beer:


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you FishingCop for the gift and thank you Jim for the new addition to my man cave wall.
Elite and Secret crew :shock: . I am honored.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 16, 2013)

HANGEYE said:


> Thank you FishingCop for the gift and thank you Jim for the new addition to my man cave wall.
> Elite and Secret crew :shock: . I am honored.



my pleasure hangeye, hope you enjoy this one of a kind specials


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 16, 2013)

Yahoooo a Wisconsin winner Congrats hangeye. Also thanks to fishingcop for being one hell of a nice guy. =D>


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 23, 2013)

Jim, did you get my pm? I had a major computer crash saturday and sent a pm on the 14th. Hope it got through.


----------



## motfua (Apr 23, 2013)

cool idea, but damn i'm 1 short,,,, won't happen again.lol congrats fishcop


----------

